# LCD - ungleichmäßige Hintergrundbeleuchtung



## yonaz (20. November 2011)

*LCD - ungleichmäßige Hintergrundbeleuchtung*

Hi,

ich habe mir einen neuen LCD Monitor gekauft und stelle jetzt bei sehr gleichmäßigen, hellen Flächen einen leichten Welleneffekt, wo das Display etwas dunkler wird. Ich habe mal versucht, es zu fotografieren und im Anhang hochgeladen. Ist sowas normal oder gilt das als Defekt? Man sieht es halt nur wenn nahezu das ganze Bild gleichfarbig ist, wie etwa hier im Forum.

Auf dem Bild sieht man es im rechten, unteren Bereich.


----------



## Own3r (20. November 2011)

*AW: LCD - ungleichmäßige Hintergrundbeleuchtung*

So etwas ist im geringen Maße normal, aber bei dir finde ich es schon etwas zu stark. Um welches Modell handelt es sich denn?


----------



## Ozzelot (20. November 2011)

*AW: LCD - ungleichmäßige Hintergrundbeleuchtung*

Erkennt man schon, aber ich denke beim zocken fällt einem sowas nicht auf. Finde das Bild sieht ein wenig dunkel aus, wenn das weiß sein soll oder liegt das am Foto?
Es handelt sich bei seinem Gerät um den Asus VG236HE.


----------



## yonaz (20. November 2011)

*AW: LCD - ungleichmäßige Hintergrundbeleuchtung*

Das Bild ist wegen der Handykamera so dunkel geworden. Hab jetzt nochmal eins aufgenommen und die Helligkeit an der Kamera erhöht.

Es handelt sich wie gesagt um den Asus VG236HE.


----------



## Own3r (20. November 2011)

*AW: LCD - ungleichmäßige Hintergrundbeleuchtung*

Ich denke nicht, dass das noch normal ist. Du solltest den Monitor austauschen lassen, was ja kurz nach dem Kauf ohne weiteres möglich sein sollte.


----------



## Ozzelot (20. November 2011)

*AW: LCD - ungleichmäßige Hintergrundbeleuchtung*

Sieht ein wenig aus wie leicht welliges Papier, naja mal sehn wie meiner wird. 
Vielleicht liegts ja auch daran das es kein LED ist.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. November 2011)

*AW: LCD - ungleichmäßige Hintergrundbeleuchtung*

Läuft der Monitor auf 120Hz? Treiber bzw Inf. Datei vom Monitor installiert?


----------



## yonaz (20. November 2011)

*AW: LCD - ungleichmäßige Hintergrundbeleuchtung*

Ja und nein. Also auf 120Hz läuft er, aber ich wüsste nicht, was ich für einen Treiber installieren sollte. Auf der mitgelieferten CD waren soweit ich weiß nur Nvidia bzw. ATI Treiber drauf.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. November 2011)

*AW: LCD - ungleichmäßige Hintergrundbeleuchtung*

Schau mal bei denen auf der Homepage wegen der Datei, eigendlich sollte sowas dabei sein damit man den Monitor quasi kalibrieren kann und keinen Noname da stehen hätte.


----------



## yonaz (20. November 2011)

*AW: LCD - ungleichmäßige Hintergrundbeleuchtung*

Auf der Asus Homepage gibt es auch nur 3D Vision Treiber bzw. Handbücher zum Download. Leider keine Inf-Datei 

EDIT: Komischerweise ist das Bild auch jetzt homogen beleuchtet, d.h. der Effekt ist momentan nicht zu sehen.


----------



## Ozzelot (21. November 2011)

*AW: LCD - ungleichmäßige Hintergrundbeleuchtung*

Vielleicht musste er sich erst warmlaufen , aber normalerweise sind doch auch bei Monitoren immer Treiber dabei?!

Edit: Ich find auf der Asus Seite auch nur Manual und NVIDIA 3D Vision Treiber.



> updated NVIDIA 3D Vision driver CD English version
> Version: CD v1.38 (GeForce GPU driver v260.99, NVIDIA 3D Vision Controller driver v260.99) WHQL
> 
> For more information please go to Welcome to NVIDIA - World Leader in Visual Computing Technologies





> updated NVIDIA 3D Vision driver CD Chinese version
> Version: CD v1.38 (GeForce GPU driver v260.99, NVIDIA 3D Vision Controller driver v260.99) WHQL
> 
> For more information please go to Welcome to NVIDIA - World Leader in Visual Computing Technologies


----------



## Painkiller (21. November 2011)

*AW: LCD - ungleichmäßige Hintergrundbeleuchtung*

Beobachte das Verhalten noch eine Weile. Wenn sich nach 2-3 Tagen keine Besserung einstellt, dann ab in die RMA damit.


----------

